# Liparus



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi looking for any info on Shell Tanker Liparus built 1948 
at Harland and Wollf yard number1369 going to restore 
old model of this tanker my father sailed on her in the 
fifties


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

HI.
id 1182836. Built 1948 by Harland & Wolf. Govan. yard no 1369g. grt 6473. dwt 9110. loa 135.6 Beam 16.6 screws ID-12. scrapped Antwerp 18/2/1964.
Cheers.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

There is a shot of her fore deck *here* in our Gallery 
Also three photographs of her *here*.


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

*liparus*



Gulpers said:


> There is a shot of her fore deck *here* in our Gallery
> Also three photographs of her *here*.[/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

*liparus*



shipmate17 said:


> HI.
> id 1182836. Built 1948 by Harland & Wolf. Govan. yard no 1369g. grt 6473. dwt 9110. loa 135.6 Beam 16.6 screws ID-12. scrapped Antwerp 18/2/1964.
> Cheers.


Hi Shipmate17

got some info already did not know she was built in Bonnie Scotland
ever little helps 

Regard Allan


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

The next Liparus shown in the series in Photoship starred in the James Bond film doubling as a submarine pen !

David
+


----------

